# Fotos de Lima que UD no se puede perder (2da etapa)



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Encontré algunas otras fotos de Lima, Por ahí tal vez sale alguna foto de este foro... me lo hacen saber. Bueno, comenten Sl2










Vista panorámica del estadio de la agraria










Sol de La Molina










Las lagunas de la Molina










Vista desde el cerro, por ahí se ve el club rinconada




























Los alamos desde el cerro San Francisco










Casino de Policias










Muni de La Molina



















www.panoramio.com

PD: no pregunten por el tamaño.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Restaurant en Miraflores










Chorrillos, en un lindo atardecer










No tengo idea de cuando sea esta foto


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Excelente lugar "la molina", me gusta el casino de los policias


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Vista panorámica del estadio de la agraria


Ese debe ser un campo de fútbol recientemente construído, pues el estadio de la universidad se encuentra en pleno centro del campus, posee pequeñas tribunas y está totalmente cercado si mal no recuerdo, jugué un par de veces ahí y la universidad me gustó bastante, era un lugar muy tranquilo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Volvió! 

Excelente selección!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Debe ser... no conozco en persona su estadio solo copie lo que decía. Y sí la universidad por dentro es chvr .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos! Claudia, como siempre, sacando cara por su distrito.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buenas fotos, a propósito, ese restaurante es la Rosa Náutica.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Parque de las leyendas










Huaca Pucllana










Av. Abancay - Parque de La Muralla - azotea ajardinado



















Calle Pesqueria, Colonial



















Playa Pescadores, Chorrillos










San Borja



















EL AMAUTA!










Alto Caral




















archi conocida



















CHAU!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow maravillosas fotos!! Lima siempre más linda.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

El casino de policias me ha llamado la atención, se ven bien las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que chèveres las fotos, un feliz encuentro entre panoramio y Claudia.... la foto de la Rosa Náutica por dentro me trae felices recurdos... de coca cola de 5 cocos jajjaja... bello lugar y bellas tomas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Se ve muy bien el zoológico. Imagino que habrá mejorado muchísimo desde que la Municipalidad de Lima tiene la competencia para gestionarlo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Uf ha mejorado mucho es verdad aun le falta pero está en buen camino los animales tienen un mejor trato.

Trataré de buscar mas fotos del Parque de las leyendas :cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Están buenas las fotos Claudia.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Buenas fotos Claudita!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos Claudia!!!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

todas las fotos stan xvrs


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Parque de las Leyendas


----------

